# Fish on gravel



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Fished a Grand trib today...lots of fish on gravel and lots of people out. 

It was cool to see fish but the spots I was fishing the fish seemed more interested with the spawning ritual then eating.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Yep, I was probably on the same river yesterday. Between all the snagging and kayaks I won't be back going back there for awhile.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

"Yep, I was probably on the same river yesterday. Between all the snagging and kayaks I won't be back going back there for awhile."

You are probably right. One Kayak every 10 minutes. I was the only guy fishing with a bobber...every one else was unsuccessfully trying to line fish.

How about standing in center of the river fishing a hole on the west side of the river and for no reason two kayakers 'with fishing poles' decided to float through the hole I was fishing and even start to look for fish to line in the hole I am fishing....this is all when they had way more river on the other side of me to use to get by me...every other kayaker had the common sense to pass behind me because I was clearly facing/fishing a certain area. 

It was still a super nice day out though...It might be turning into bass season for me soon....I might only have a few more steelhead trips in me this spring.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

8 Months we'll have good river fishing again....


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

METTLEFISH said:


> 8 Months we'll have good river fishing again....




:: So true. When the fish are on gravel it's time to travel. Like most of us that have been doing this for awhile it took a bit to realize fish'n redds is boring and not really fish'n at all.


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

I was down thetre too and it was rediculous how many snaggers were there. lots of fish tho. will pry try to go back this week, hopefully there are less people there. Its tough to be a bobber guy down there!


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

SteelieArm14 said:


> I was down thetre too and it was rediculous how many snaggers were there. lots of fish tho. will pry try to go back this week, hopefully there are less people there. Its tough to be a bobber guy down there!


Same at Berrien Springs Dam. When I seen a float go by, I knew it was mine. lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

So many people think fish on gravel = get the poles out it is time to start steelhead fishing. It is just becuase you can see fish that they think this is the best time.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

steelhead have not been active for me either. floated half of a diff sw trib the other day in the kayak, fished some money holes that nobody walks to for no bites, not one! they are doing what they came for and have a feeling they are going to bolt. water 56 degeees, its about over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I believe I fished the same trib when the water was higher last Tuesday. Saw about 15 fish (water was really stained) but only ended up going 0-2 on steel and 2-3 on browns.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

limpinglogan said:


> "Yep, I was probably on the same river yesterday. Between all the snagging and kayaks I won't be back going back there for awhile."
> 
> You are probably right. One Kayak every 10 minutes. I was the only guy fishing with a bobber...every one else was unsuccessfully trying to line fish.
> 
> ...


So because ur not using a bobber your lining fish?? That's hilarious. They aren't kings!! Steelhead feed ya know..  can't help but laugh at the mentality that if it ain't a bobber ur a snagger. Funny its not even salmon season and that same thought process is already rearing its ugly head in these posts. Always seems to be the same people too.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

johnnie555 said:


> So because ur not using a bobber your lining fish??


 No, but sight fishing for fish on gravel with a 4 foot leader and a double hook rig might be viewed as such.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

wartfroggy said:


> No, but sight fishing for fish on gravel with a 4 foot leader and a double hook rig might be viewed as such.


That was never mentioned. Did anyone say anything about a double hook rig? I like to target the dark water right behind a actively spawning fish does that make me a snagger? Lol how about some useless posts instead of belittling others means/techniques of fishing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

wartfroggy said:


> No, but sight fishing for fish on gravel with a 4 foot leader and a double hook rig might be viewed as such.


So if I sight fish for stream trout and use a two fly rig. Does that make me a snagger/liner too by your definition?? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

johnnie555 said:


> So if I sight fish for stream trout and use a two fly rig. Does that make me a snagger/liner too by your definition??
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Did I say that it "made you a snagger" or did I say "might be viewed as flossing". Untwist your panties, quit putting words into peoples mouth and quit arguing about stupid crap.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

wartfroggy said:


> Did I say that it "made you a snagger" or did I say "might be viewed as flossing". Untwist your panties, quit putting words into peoples mouth and quit arguing about stupid crap.


Arguing about stupid crap? Floss line, snag. That's the opinion on this site if you don't fish with a bobber or if you chuck n duck fish. So remove snag/line and insert floss instead on my above comment. According to you as well as others if its caught on a fly its flossed.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

> I like to target the dark water right behind a actively spawning fish does that make me a snagger?


That is what I was doing...I actually hoping for some trout and maybe a steel head.

Before this gets out of hand I apologize for offending any one. I think My frustration comes from fishing all winter and only sharing the river with a few bobber guys. It got nice out and the fish became see-able and all of a sudden the fishermen population tripled and all the new guys were sight fishing with an exceptional amount of weight ahead of a long leader...and I could see a lot of 'hook setting' going...but I am not here to argue or piss any one off...I will try and keep my posts towards question asking from now on.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Much appreciated!! And I'm sorry if I went off a lil hard on the rant. That dark water behind the spawning fish was looooaded with some nice browns the other day as well as several bucks and juvy fish.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

johnnie555 said:


> According to you as well as others if its caught on a fly its flossed.


 According to me, huh? Once again, you are saying that I said something that I did not. Find one time that I said that. I mentioned long leaders, and that it could be viewed as such, but never said that all fish caught on a fly (whether that be C&D, indy, whatever) is snagging. Take a midol, have a glass of wine, and then a nap.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

wartfroggy said:


> According to me, huh? Once again, you are saying that I said something that I did not. Find one time that I said that. I mentioned long leaders, and that it could be viewed as such, but never said that all fish caught on a fly (whether that be C&D, indy, whatever) is snagging. Take a midol, have a glass of wine, and then a nap.


Don't get ur panties in a bunch, was referring to others comments. Although you clearly tried to prove ur point that by using a nuke egg vs ur 2/0 hook with a big gob of spawn is less likely to floss. Point is, if its legal who the heck cares. Fish how ever the heck ya want to. Who is anyone to tell another fisherman the way he or she does it is right or wrong. Enough on my rant, you get my point.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

For the record I don't care how other people fish. 

Blatant snagging buggs me just because I don't get the point.

Lining and flossing...idk...I don't really care that much. Not for me but my frustration in the this thread was more toward the amount of people and people kayaking through the hole I was fishing when they could have more easily gone around me.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If you are looking for a Conservation Officer while attempting to catch a fish then you are doing something that mabey you should not be doing. If you are setting the hook on every cast then mabey you are doing something that you should not be doing. If you have to find a steelhead or salmon in 6" of water in order to catch it, you are about to do something illegal. Force feeding fish is illegal


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Robert Holmes said:


> If you are looking for a Conservation Officer while attempting to catch a fish then you are doing something that mabey you should not be doing. If you are setting the hook on every cast then mabey you are doing something that you should not be doing. If you have to find a steelhead or salmon in 6" of water in order to catch it, you are about to do something illegal. Force feeding fish is illegal


My point exactly since when is fishing fish in 6 inches of water force feeding or illegal? Just because some snag, doesn't mean others do. I've caught several steelies in or around gravel in shallow water. While I usually look there as a last resort. I've caught several in which I've actually watched the buck dart at the fly and inhale it. So what's illegal about that?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

johnnie555 said:


> Point is, if its legal who the heck cares. Fish how ever the heck ya want to. Who is anyone to tell another fisherman the way he or she does it is right or wrong.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


well you just did the same thing in your NW river thread "PM Rant" The guy in the drift boat who floated over your gravel did nothing illegal....so why do you care so much? Probably the same reason some people on these forums care that your style of fishing lends itself to a higher percentage of floss jobs, not to mention harassing spawning fish. I could care less that you fish gravel, I could care less that you fly fish and I definitely could care less that some guy in a drift boat floated over your gravel on the PM. Why do you care so much about what others think on this site of your fishing style?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

It is a good thing that spawning is a 24 hour activity. I love going to the shallows and watching fishermen snag, floss, and sometimes catch fish.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

samsteel said:


> well you just did the same thing in your NW river thread "PM Rant" The guy in the drift boat who floated over your gravel did nothing illegal....so why do you care so much? Probably the same reason some people on these forums care that your style of fishing lends itself to a higher percentage of floss jobs, not to mention harassing spawning fish. I could care less that you fish gravel, I could care less that you fly fish and I definitely could care less that some guy in a drift boat floated over your gravel on the PM. Why do you care so much about what others think on this site of your fishing style?


Your a piece of work, its called a forum if ya dont care about my PM rant then don't read the dang thing. There's a difference between fishing and floating a drift boat!! I'm fully aware of how he did nothing illegal, its called flat out common courtesy. Maybe something you need to learn urself. Kinda like giving others common courtesy and not belittlings people how the hell they fish. (Something that gets done more so on this site during salmon season) And I don't give a rat's a$& on what others think on my so called fishing style, just can't help but laugh at the I'm better than you are mentality on this site from people such as urself. It's sad and pathetic. Grow up and get a life. Treat others with respect we all have to share our the great resources this state provides.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Some areas of the state of Michigan are ignored by the Michigan DNR as far as planting fish goes. There are people on this site who fish in those areas. Thus it is a popular belief that if you do not target the few spawning fish and stringer them up or harass them there will be more fish to be caught in future years. Sure it is perfectly legal to catch them while spawning and some people have no problem with doing that. In an area that gets a presidential motorcade of hatchery trucks catch all that you want to, and harass them all that you want to. In an area where you can count the fish planted by the DNR on one hand have a little respect for the future of the fish.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Robert Holmes said:


> Some areas of the state of Michigan are ignored by the Michigan DNR as far as planting fish goes. There are people on this site who fish in those areas. Thus it is a popular belief that if you do not target the few spawning fish and stringer them up or harass them there will be more fish to be caught in future years. Sure it is perfectly legal to catch them while spawning and some people have no problem with doing that. In an area that gets a presidential motorcade of hatchery trucks catch all that you want to, and harass them all that you want to. In an area where you can count the fish planted by the DNR on one hand have a little respect for the future of the fish.


Fully agree!!! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

johnnie555 said:


> *Grow up and get a life.* Treat others with respect we all have to share our the great resources this state provides.


 Right back at ya, buddy.......:lol:


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

johnnie555 said:


> Grow up and get a life.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Hey...that hurts


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow glad to see you guys feel the need to get ur joly's on making fun of others on an internet forum. 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

I hear you Johnnie555. I look forward to getting back into bobber fishing, but I will still run the two fly rig on my fly rod in the dark water behind reds for males when the fish start hitting the gravel. I am not much of a trout or salmon eater, but love to fish for the big guys in the rivers. If I throw on top of or just behind the hens, it should be obvious that I am not trying to rake the gravel. I do floss a few steelies, but they always go back. Once I changed from egg patterns to stones on Sunday, I got a couple pretty vicious takes. The casual observer might think I was a snagger... and it gets tiresome to read the posts from a few of the "purists". If the purists really want to leave fish alone when they are in spawning mode, why not just close the rivers all together. The steel wouldn't be in the river otherwise.

My beef is with the guys that rake multiple hens and then rope them up.
How much steel can a family really eat?

I fish the big lake occasionally with one of my buddies who charters out of Grand Haven. Somehow cranking in fish on 30 lb braid behind a boat moving 3 mph just is not the same as getting in the river with my flyrod.

Judge the snaggers for what they are...just don't stereo-type all two fly guys in the late season as the same.


----------



## steelhedz (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds to me like there are some people that need to spend a little more time fishin' and less time on here bellyachin'. If not then don't let you're skin get too thin when somebody makes a comment about linin' or flossin' or snaggin. If you're fishing legally, you know it and let it be, otherwise you are just perpetuating a senseless conversation. Life is too short for all the bu*******. Go Fish!


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

steelhedz said:


> Sounds to me like there are some people that need to spend a little more time fishin' and less time on here bellyachin'. If not then don't let you're skin get too thin when somebody makes a comment about linin' or flossin' or snaggin. If you're fishing legally, you know it and let it be, otherwise you are just perpetuating a senseless conversation. Life is too short for all the bu*******. Go Fish!


Well said. Just gets old I guess.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I just miss December!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

As for the dinner table there is not a worse tasting fish than a hen steelhead that is about to spawn or has spawned out, a close second are the males. If you want to take one home for dinner the small ones that are not in the river to spawn are pretty good for eating. Take a couple of small ones and release the large ones. Also if you are on the rivers and streams this spring please take your garbage home with you. I would rather spend more time fishing and less time picking up after you.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Robert Holmes said:


> As for the dinner table there is not a worse tasting fish than a hen steelhead that is about to spawn or has spawned out, a close second are the males. If you want to take one home for dinner the small ones that are not in the river to spawn are pretty good for eating. Take a couple of small ones and release the large ones. Also if you are on the rivers and streams this spring please take your garbage home with you. I would rather spend more time fishing and less time picking up after you.


I agree, but the fresh October fish and November adult fish are pretty good table fair. I take what I want to eat for the year in these couple months, which is usually around 5-10 fish. The hens I keep in the spring for eggs usually go in my buddies smoker. Spring fish taste like garbage and the white cordy flesh isn't appetizing to me, yet I see guys rope up big nasty wintered over males off the gravel, but hey, everyone has their own program.


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

I second the garbage part! so annoying being on a beutiful river loaded with garbage. I dont get whats so hard about just taking your trash with you.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

I can not even come cloe to wrapping my mind aroubnd people who leave garbage...thats sooooo nasty.


----------

